# Apple, Hickory or Maple For Briskett



## dganor (Apr 29, 2008)

Any recommendations between apple, hickory or mesquite wood for smoking a briskett. I already have some apple wood chips, but would be willing to take a quick trip up to the hardware store or Home Depot if someone could pursuade me to use one of the other two. Just curious, any feedback would be appreciated. Also, can someone tell me just a ballpark estimate on how much smoke I should be trying to create throughout the process? I think that I am a little bashfull with the wood because I always read about getting that bitter taste with too much smoke. I did a rack of ribs last weekend and they had a good smoke flavor, but not real overpowering. I would assume that the more meat in the smoker, the more smoke you should be giving it??


----------



## richtee (Apr 29, 2008)

H I C K O R Y


----------



## richtee (Apr 29, 2008)

And... if you can smell smoke you're smoking. Smoke it, don't choke it!


----------



## dganor (Apr 29, 2008)

Good advice, thanks.


----------



## placebo (Apr 29, 2008)

Gotta second the hickory.


----------



## funh2o (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey there Dganor.  I'm with Rich, I did a brisket a while ago and used Hickory. I have a Cabella's 48" vertical gasser.  I might suggest using the chunks instead of the chips for your Brisket smoke as it is a long smoke. I only used one tray of chunks on my smoke and now wished I would have added a second tray. It had a smoked flavor, but just not as much as I would have liked. It's mostly trial and error until you reach that smoked flavor that you desire.

Hope this helps

Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## richtee (Apr 29, 2008)

And beef benifits from a stronger smoke than the fruitwoods will provide. I don't care for mesquite on anything, but beef would go well with that too... IF you like it.


----------



## dganor (Apr 29, 2008)

I am using the Charbroil H20 smoker. Is it recommended that the chunks be placed directly on top of the lump coals? With chips, I usually just toss them through the door directly on top of the coals. Also, what about soaking the chunks? I have read where some people soak, some don't. Any opinions.


----------



## richtee (Apr 29, 2008)

Ten Thousand. When using chunks I rec. a pre-burn on the chunks. No soaking. 9,999 to go   LOL!


----------



## richtee (Apr 29, 2008)

See this thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...67333#poststop


----------



## dganor (Apr 29, 2008)

That's some great info. So let me ask you this....should I mix a few chunks in with my charoal starter as I am getting my coals ready and toss it all in at the same time? Sounds like that would be the most efficient way. Again, I really appreciate all the help. Unfortunately I can't offer the same advice to other people, so I feel sort of selfish, but maybe in due time I'll be able to throw my 2 cents around these forums!


----------



## richtee (Apr 29, 2008)

Good idea, many folks do just that  :{)


----------



## master_dman (Apr 29, 2008)

I"m real partial to apple.  Mainly because I have a ton of it at the moment.

It is a very forgiving wood, and there is no way you can get too much smoke flavor.


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll post my prejudices as well.  My favorites are apple, cherry and mesquite.  I rarely even use hickory anymore.  Apple and cheap are cherry.  I have apple and cherry orchards all within a couple of miles of me and pay less than $20 for 100 pounds of wood.  Its even cheaper when I see somebody cutting down a tree on their property and I haul it away for them.  Mesquite I just have to pay retail.  But I prefer the taste and aroma of apple and cherry any day.


----------



## dganor (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I thought that if there was a majority, I would go with it, but since I already have the apple I may just use that. But who knows, I am intrigued by hickory too. I'll try and get the Qview going this Sunday so you can all see a rookie hard at work.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 29, 2008)

Boy i like this idea ..... and why didn't i think of it sooner. 

See Dganor, a newbie can bring different ideas to the table !!

Always feel free to throw the 2 cents in.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Apr 29, 2008)

Im becoming real partial to oak. I mixed it with cherry to do a brisket this weekend and was real happy with the deep and sweet smoke.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 1, 2008)

I agree with hickory. Especially with beef it needs the stronger flavor hickory has. Try something different go with hickory. You can always mix some apple in with the hickory if you want. Richtee is right about mesquite I don't think it adds very much flavor tried it a few different times wasn't impressed. I like cherry and hickory with pork yummm!!!

Hope this will help just my .02 worth. *(HICKORY)*
Jason


----------

